# Your largest Tegu?



## larissalurid (Apr 30, 2012)

Just was curious of the sizes (and age) of your largest B&W, Red, or Extreme Giant Tegu? :] Curious about the large adults, as well as differences between the subspecies.

(I already know the average lengths and sizes for each, I'm just wondering which people personally have)


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 30, 2012)

My BW male grew to be almost 5 and a half feet. My reds averaged at 4-5ft. The bw was 5 years old, my reds around 4 or so.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 30, 2012)

My red male had a rough start, but he is now a little under 4 ft and 10-11 lbs


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 30, 2012)

well both my tegus are still babies but monstruo is the largest and he is 24 inches


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2012)

The largest I ever had was a female b/w at roughly 51" and 16-17lbs


----------



## Dana C (May 3, 2012)

My boy Gordo, a T. merianae is currently 38" and growing slowly. If he hadn't lost a few inches from his tail prior to my ownership, he would likely be 42-43". 
I have never really cared one way or the other about length. Health and my relationship / interaction has been the most important thing to me.


----------



## larissalurid (May 3, 2012)

Dana C said:


> My boy Gordo, a T. merianae is currently 38" and growing slowly. If he hadn't lost a few inches from his tail prior to my ownership, he would likely be 42-43".
> I have never really cared one way or the other about length. Health and my relationship / interaction has been the most important thing to me.




I agree, I don't think that looks always make the best pet, their personality and bond with you does. I've had different disabled pets before also, and they are just as good as any other. I am just curious to hear about people's Tegus. :]


----------



## Dana C (May 4, 2012)

By the way, I have owned both a Blue and Gold and a Green Wing, both of which I miss dearly. They were great friends.


----------



## Lynda (May 8, 2012)

Dana C said:


> By the way, I have owned both a Blue and Gold and a Green Wing, both of which I miss dearly. They were great friends.



My Greenwing was so great...got her at 6 months and she went to a great home at 4 years. She was so loving...and SO LOUD. She has a wonderful home now, but I miss her dearly. Funny, but my tegu seems to take her place...very quiety, to keep the fam happy!


----------



## Dana C (May 8, 2012)

I carried Rosy around like a baby on her back. She really was MINE, if you know what I mean. She was intensely jealous too. She immediately hated any woman that entered my house. It was fascinating how she knew the difference. I was HER man and that was it. She would brook no women around me. My guy friends were fine with her. They could pick her up and life was good. My exwife didn't likemy blue and gold. She would call him "*******" and he would call her ass hole in response,,,,, I should have listened to him. 
god I wish I could have another.


----------



## larissalurid (May 10, 2012)

Dana C said:


> I carried Rosy around like a baby on her back. She really was MINE, if you know what I mean. She was intensely jealous too. She immediately hated any woman that entered my house. It was fascinating how she knew the difference. I was HER man and that was it. She would brook no women around me. My guy friends were fine with her. They could pick her up and life was good. My exwife didn't likemy blue and gold. She would call him "*******" and he would call her A** hole in response,,,,, I should have listened to him.
> god I wish I could have another.



Yea, our first blue and gold was adopted when i was a baby as an adult. he was abused by his last owner and my parents had a loooot of working with him to do to tame him down more. he also hated women. our green-wing we got at 5 months old, and our 2nd blue-and-gold we got at 3 weeks old from the bird store where i got the green-wing and most of my other birds. i knew the ppl who owned it well and got to raise lots of baby birds and take care of others and was there at least once a week. i miss the store a lot, she closed it a few years ago. i loved being friends with all the different birds there, my favorite were the 2 kookaburra brothers. i would get them going by imitating their call and youd hear them through the whole store. they have such goofy personalities and are the softest birds youll ever touch. not sure if i am allowed to post a link for reference, but for anyone who doesnt know what they sound like, you will love to hear them lol.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-W30UA3SoE&list=FL9EPHS43a_AiQ2ef47MUEug&index=8&feature=plpp_video


----------



## tresh (May 13, 2012)

I think my Ammy is some monster of a lizard, with how big she is. She's not even a year old yet, but we measured her yesturday. Tip of her snout to the tip of her tail...38 inches. Just over 3 feet, and she's about...9 months old now.


----------



## new2tegus (May 16, 2012)

Jekyll is around 38 inches and not sure on weight right now, but he's a good size and healthy. Just being a snot right now because I don't let him roam everyday lol. He will seriously go to the bathroom in the far corner to get out the door lol. I put food in he wants out lol, walks past the plate and right for the door.


----------



## tommylee22 (May 17, 2012)

Can we get pics of those large Tegus on a person for scale? or near a common object(coke can or something)? I'm very intrested is seeing these huge Tegus. Bobby had a awesome pic with one of his Extreme giants showing size in his arms. I'd love to see some reds and blues...


----------



## dragonmetalhead (May 17, 2012)

[attachment=4342][attachment=4341]
This tegu isn't mine, but it's the most massive I've seen pictures of. I believe he belongs to one of our forum members, who said this beast is 48 inches long at the time of the photo. I don't want to guess this dragon's weight.


----------



## tresh (May 17, 2012)

That is a big friggin' tegu. The head alone on that boy!


----------



## tommyboy (May 17, 2012)

What a beast!!


----------



## Alldaytegus (May 18, 2012)

hi everyone im new to tegu talk i was wondering if anyone had a female that they were willing to trade i have an adult 75%red 25% blue tegu and am in need of a female he is very nice if interested pm me or email i have pictures also upon request thanks a lot


----------



## Orion (May 18, 2012)

Bob is 46 inches and weighs 17 pounds.


----------



## tommylee22 (May 18, 2012)

Awesome, keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## larissalurid (May 26, 2012)

I agree, love the pictures! I've seen pics of the other tegu next to the coke can before as well lol. I love seeing pictures though.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (May 26, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> I agree, love the pictures! I've seen pics of the other tegu next to the coke can before as well lol. I love seeing pictures though.



I got those pics off this site. I show them to everyone I know because it's such an impressive animal. When I first showed my mom, she flipped thinking Kodo was gonna get that size, lol.
[attachment=4378][attachment=4377]
Here's a couple of pics demonstrating Kodo's size. Not the biggest of tegus, especially compared to some of these Argentine dragons, but at about a yard long he's still a small dinosaur.


----------



## Brandon7777 (May 27, 2012)

Here's my red, D'Argo. He's 10 years old this year, and this picture was taken about 3 or 4 years ago. He was 57" and about 28 pounds. I haven't measured or weighed him in a while though. I'm 6'2", so that should give you some scale. My B&W male is 4' and about 18 pounds, my RedXB&W female is about 3.5' and I'm guessing around 10 pounds (never weighed her), and my baby male extreme is 3'. I can't wait to see how big he will get when he's an adult!


----------



## larissalurid (May 27, 2012)

Brandon7777 said:


> Here's my red, D'Argo. He's 10 years old this year, and this picture was taken about 3 or 4 years ago. He was 57" and about 28 pounds. I haven't measured or weighed him in a while though. I'm 6'2", so that should give you some scale. My B&W male is 4' and about 18 pounds, my RedXB&W female is about 3.5' and I'm guessing around 10 pounds (never weighed her), and my baby male extreme is 3'. I can't wait to see how big he will get when he's an adult!



Wow he is beautiful! Thank you for the picture. I love to see the ones of them being held lol.


----------



## Bntegus (May 27, 2012)

this is my biggest b&w he is 3 years old.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 27, 2012)

I thought only "extreme giants" got as big as that red. Oh wait, that red is almost 5 feet and coincidentally not an extreme giant. That's a beautiful red.


----------



## larissalurid (May 27, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> I thought only "extreme giants" got as big as that red. Oh wait, that red is almost 5 feet and coincidentally not an extreme giant. That's a beautiful red.



There are giants smaller than reg B&W and reds. It all depends on the tegu. a giant might be small or one of the other two can be quite large.


----------



## chriswizz (Jul 26, 2012)

heres george hes my male blue tegu, hes about 2 years old now & just hit 49" & still going, hes started to bulk up now especialy his head, i dont know his weight unfortunatly, but hes starting to make my arm ach. hes a right softy.



[/img]


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 27, 2012)

Yea I saw him on another post recently! He's beautiful :]


----------

